# Kenmore 700 series washer won't agitate, spin or drain???



## LORALIE (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a kenmore 700 series washer model number 11027741600 and after filing it will not do anything else just hum...please help someone


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

The transmission is probably shot. If you are able, pull the washer out of its spot and see if there is oil on the floor.


----------



## LORALIE (Aug 12, 2013)

hey dan did that and not oil, someone told me that it could be the timer


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

LORALIE said:


> hey dan did that and not oil, someone told me that it could be the timer


Could be. If you manually turn the timer does the machine start working?


----------



## LORALIE (Aug 12, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> Could be. If you manually turn the timer does the machine start working?


 no it just hums, it will fill up with water but then nothing


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

LORALIE said:


> no it just hums, it will fill up with water but then nothing


If manually turning the control doesn't do anything it's possible that the timer is bad or it's the transmission. Time for a service call.


----------

